
Toxic Black Snow Is Covering Towns in Siberia - whizzkid
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/zmayq5/toxic-black-snow-is-covering-towns-in-siberia
======
whizzkid
I wonder what will people do with all the money when there is so little left
to enjoy on planet.

